# Alice-Pack video



## jerseytactical (Mar 13, 2011)

I have a large ALICE pack that I modified through Tactical Tailor. I have Blackhawk straps, and the Tactical Tailor kidney belt. I then ordered and ALIPAD through HSGI. HSGI was nice enough to use my pack in an instructional video on You Tube. Here is the link:






Enjoy.

J.T.


----------



## jbillh (Mar 4, 2011)

Wow,

Very informative and thorough. Nice job on your video mate!

Looks like an excellent product!

What is the major advantage of a hard frame like this vs. a soft pack? We have both, but it mostly seems like a personal preference to me. Am I missing something?

Thanks,

Bill


----------



## jerseytactical (Mar 13, 2011)

I like it because it adds extra padding, molle straps on the side, and you can hold two extra water bladders in it, or use the compartments to store other goods.


----------

